# Hintergrund: Smartcard für Sat-TV hacken



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2009)

Wired.com hat den Hacker Chris Tarnovsky in seinem Labor besucht und beim Hacken einer Smartcard für Satelliten-TV gefilmt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

